# Who wants Mino's sexy ass back?



## AndyB (Apr 25, 2010)

Question's there, answer it.

(As in, unban Mino and have him back here at TBT)


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 25, 2010)

Who's Mino?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 25, 2010)

I certainly do.


dat ass.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 25, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Who's Mino?


Greedo


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 25, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Who's Mino?


Someone be playin' ignorant.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 25, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Who's Mino?


Unban him, NAO!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 25, 2010)

_Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 25, 2010)

He probably wouldn't even notice that he's unbanned now that he's been banned for so long.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 25, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Apr 25 2010, 11:54:16 PM]He probably wouldn't even notice that he's unbanned now that he's been banned for so long.


Wrong. He will notice.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 25, 2010)

Who's willing to bet the one "No" vote was Jeremy? ;P


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 25, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Who's willing to bet the one "No" vote was Jeremy? ;P


I think that's most likely.


----------



## John102 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Who's willing to bet the one "No" vote was Jeremy? ;P


I don't know what you're talking about, I always thought Jeremy and Mino were best friends.


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 26, 2010)

I voted yes, actually.  Who is this guy?


----------



## Greedo (Apr 26, 2010)

I voted yes.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 26, 2010)

I want it front.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 26, 2010)

Uh no...


----------



## Princess (Apr 26, 2010)

Let's take a trip inside Jerr's brain
pass the star wars and pictures of Bambi, and you will find a guide.
Yes a guide.
A guide made entirely against "Mino and his gang"
The guide explains in great detail, why Jeremy dates deers and will never agree to any terms made by "Mino and his gang" due to the lack of manlyness found in Jerr's body.





8]


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 26, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Let's take a trip inside Jerr's brain
> pass the star wars and pictures of Bambi, and you will find a guide.
> Yes a guide.
> A guide made entirely against "Mino and his gang"
> ...


Jeez Pally, stop trespassing in people's brains!


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2010)

hey jerry how about you stop being a whorefaced*****slut lazy person and go do my name change.


----------



## Princess (Apr 26, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up the skill from my good friend and mascot MisterNeedleMouse.


Anyways yes. But Mino's ass does not seem sexy to me at all.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 26, 2010)

dat ass


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd be more interested in seeing SL92 come back. :'(


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 26, 2010)

Bumped for great justice.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't even know who that is, and I'm sure he got banned for a good reason.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 26, 2010)

I voted yes.   .


----------



## John102 (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't believe Jeremy would have the nerve to make 11 alt accounts, just so he could make them vote against having Mino back.


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 26, 2010)

lolwhosmino


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 27, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> I voted yes, actually.  Who is this guy?


I'm really still wondering this.  Did I vote for some *censored.1.3*?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 27, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say so


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 27, 2010)

What'd he do?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 27, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> What'd he do?


Nothin'


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 27, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....

You're not being helpful.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 27, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he's sarcastic, not everybody likes that but whatever. 

He put me on his hate list for reasons unknown so I am indifferent.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 27, 2010)

I said no for fun. =3


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 27, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I said no for fun. =3


Mino's gang is gonna get you for that.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 27, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have m4d ninj@ sk1llz boi.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 27, 2010)

Mino, he was once a cool guy... but then he got just soo negative, and it led to trolling the likes of which we have seen recently, aka posting just a ton of spam if my memory serves me right.

He did good things, but then did bad, and as such isn't around today as far as I know.  Though with alts it is hard to say whether he is or not.  I disapprove of much that he did, but he still had good times.  Unless he changed his ways of dealing with things I have to vote no for now because it just got ridiculous... though it was a while ago.


----------



## Numner (Apr 27, 2010)

Maybe his ass.


----------



## Gethsamane (Apr 28, 2010)

Voted yes. Bring back the old TBT, plox.

And unban JJH while you're at it. Thanks.


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (Apr 28, 2010)

who is he/she? :/


----------



## Princess (Apr 28, 2010)

Lol Rob. Mino's "gang".
8D


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 28, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Lol Rob. Mino's "gang".
> 8D


They're pretty hardcore, yo.


----------



## Princess (Apr 28, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 29, 2010)

AnimalCrossingGurrl said:
			
		

> who is he/she? :/


Wow you can't read...


----------



## David (Apr 29, 2010)

whoever this is is obviously banned for a reason...


----------



## Gethsamane (Apr 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> whoever this is is obviously banned for a reason...


But was it a good reason? A reason worthy of a ban?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 29, 2010)

Never had him when he was here, but I hear he was awesome, so yes.

But what about


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 29, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Never had him when he was here, but I hear he was awesome, so yes.
> 
> But what about


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 29, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know him but I'll say yes anyway.


----------



## Princess (Apr 29, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brainless (Apr 30, 2010)

who's Mino?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 30, 2010)

Brainless said:
			
		

> who's Mino?


The guy who posted above you and other alt. accounts. And thanks Mino, I was trying to remember why, and I knew it was some missionary thing, I just didn't remember all of the details. :S


----------



## Gethsamane (Apr 30, 2010)

Mino (For Real) said:
			
		

> And if anyone is wondering what Mino's gang is, it's something that Jeremy made up.  Ask him.  But anyone can join.


I'm in. Do we get to bake cookies and stuff?

And I still want Mino's sexy ass back. But then again, there are many asses, some sexy and some not so sexy, that I want back here.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 30, 2010)

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> Voted yes. Bring back the old TBT, plox.
> 
> And *unban JJH* while you're at it. Thanks.


I would agree but...


----------



## Micah (Apr 30, 2010)

You can be banned with out having a disabled account.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 30, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> You can be banned with out having a disabled account.


Wha...? Oh, that should be done for everyone don't ruin the memories.

EDIT: So does he have a long temp ban is that why?


----------



## Gethsamane (May 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've "talked" to him, and he said he's tried to get on numerous times, but every attempt ends with the account being banned. But maybe I'll have "him" try again.

Edit:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Slight timezone difference there, but yeah.

Edit Part Deux:

Not sure why it's so tiny now...


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

Well seeing as someone is banned for a reason, then no he/she shouldn't be allowed back. However, if it was one of those times when they were unfairly banned then yeh. Also, if this Mino person was generally a really cool guy/lassy like everyone says,  then I vote yes.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 2, 2010)

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw...


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long ago was he banned?

I personally think you should never be banned forever, no matter how bad what you did was(unless your only intent on joining was to troll).


----------



## Gethsamane (May 2, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh.... I believe either August or October. One of those two months.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2010)

So, uhh... how about it Jer-Bear?  A steady 60% want me back, why not give the masses what they want?


----------



## Gethsamane (May 2, 2010)

Mino (For Real) said:
			
		

> So, uhh... how about it Jer-Bear?  A steady 60% want me back, why not give the masses what they want?


62.5%. Seems like a reasonable amount. Call in the unban-hammer!


----------



## Mino (May 12, 2010)

*salutes*


----------



## AndyB (May 12, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> *salutes*


*Salutes tearfully*


----------



## fabiolovessunate (May 12, 2010)

You son of a *censored.4.0*!


----------



## «Jack» (May 12, 2010)

Well, this is an unexpected turn of events.


----------



## Caleb (May 12, 2010)

Edit: Holy *censored.2.0* ...


----------



## Numner (May 12, 2010)

I learned it's not My no ;-;

I have horrible pronunciation.


----------



## Mino (May 12, 2010)

By the way, Carlist Fern was me all along.  Did I just blow your mind?


----------



## fabiolovessunate (May 12, 2010)

Also, please un-ban my old account.


----------



## Miranda (May 12, 2010)

<3 <3


----------



## Numner (May 12, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> By the way, Carlist Fern was me all along.  Did I just blow your mind?


Really

It was?

Daang.


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)

The world has turned upside down.  

That's a good thing.


----------



## Numner (May 12, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> The world has turned upside down.
> 
> That's a good thing.


Isn't that like a new season?

I didn't get to have summer :c


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> By the way, Carlist Fern was me all along.  Did I just blow your mind?


That was totally unknown to my knowledge. I would have never have guessed it was you. It was impossible. >.>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 12, 2010)

My mind is blown. '_'

Didn't you have another alt? If that picture was you, it looked quite familiar.


----------



## Wish (May 12, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> By the way, Carlist Fern was me all along.  Did I just blow your mind?


No actually. *cough*
@Ron: Fugative.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 12, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHA.

Thanks, I had to know for some reason. XD


----------



## «Jack» (May 13, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

Fugative is fitzy, not Mino.


----------



## Jas0n (May 13, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> By the way, Carlist Fern was me all along.  Did I just blow your mind?


waitwut.

Kinda figured it was an older member though, the witty comments were too witty to be made by some randomer.


----------



## Wish (May 13, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you say so. :C


----------



## AndyB (May 13, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they do. And Fugative was never Mino.


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2010)

I don't spell things wrong.  Ever.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 13, 2010)

AHA you were Placebo. >=D

K, I'm done creepin'.


----------



## AndyB (May 13, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> AHA you were Placebo. >=D
> 
> K, I'm done creepin'.


Well done, ya creeper.


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> AHA you were Placebo. >=D
> 
> K, I'm done creepin'.


Yeah, but that was from the last time I got unbanned.


----------



## Wish (May 13, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> AHA you were Placebo. >=D
> 
> K, I'm done creepin'.


*snaps* I knew I had something wrong.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 13, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many secret identities have you had, man. X_X

@others: nobody outcreeps Ronaldo u____u;


----------



## ipodawesum (May 13, 2010)

Yay! mino is back.
Officially.
on his first account.

Now please unban fabs.
I mean you allow his alt to stay, just unban him


----------



## Mino (May 13, 2010)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Yay! mino is back.
> Officially.
> on his first account.
> 
> ...


Hey, don't start making demands like that.  I had to degrade myself to get this account back.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (May 13, 2010)

Uh, yeah. Unban Fabioisonfire.


----------



## Numner (May 13, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell did you do ._.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 13, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He gave Jeremy a lap dance in a mini skirt and fishnets.


----------



## Numner (May 13, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brb in like, 10 minutes


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 13, 2010)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Yay! mino is back.
> Officially.
> on his first account.
> 
> ...


fabs...


----------



## Gethsamane (May 13, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me next! 

But really. Finally, the staff makes a good decision. I say we unban Fabs next. He was pretty damn good-lookin'.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 13, 2010)

Goody. : )


----------



## Miranda (May 13, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Goody. : )


You're welcome <3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 13, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 13, 2010)

Gratz on getting your old account back.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 13, 2010)

It's about *censored.3.0*ing time. I posted a lot on that old bull*censored.2.0* one.


----------

